# Any reputable Venders @ NY Metro Reptile Expo, White Plains?



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello,
I am totally new to dart frog world and this site and have some questions about up coming Rep Expo in White Plains, NY on July 9th.

I've been to the Expo twice (both about 5 years ago or so) and they had this event at the basement, rather clumsy tiny area, of the County Center both time. I heard that this time they use the main floor and am planing to pay a visit again.
The last time I was there, I remember that there was only one vender who brought frogs ( I'm quite sure that they said they are from MA) and most are selling either snakes, chameleons or gecko kinda reps - well I guess that why it is called "Reptile Expo" not "amphibian" ....

So my questions here are,
1. Are there any reputable dart venders/breeders attending this event this time ? If so, do you know who's coming ?
2. How about this board members ? 
3. Is there any shows that gear toward more dart frogs ( or amphibian in general) in this area - NY tri-states area ?

I have not even got a tank set up yet, so this time I am planning to just browse and, hopefully, get to know those with experiences

TIA


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

It might have been the folks at Black Jungle that you spoke to. I get most of my supplies from them whenever I go. Also, Aaron is always there with a table. 
There are some other vendors there, but I believe most of them are just re-sellers/ re-distributers. 

I'll be there on the 9th. Hope to see you there.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

I will try to be there as early as possible, but if my girlfriend wants to come w/ me we will be there in PM since she has a previous engagement

The reason I asked about any reputable venders being there is that when I am ready to get frogs, I would rather pick them up by breeder(s) from NY area. Hopefully those who mind me visiting them and give me a couple (maybe/probably a lot of questions) and bring them back in stead of shipped by mail.

I checked the "Vender Feedback" and found out that Aaron has very highly regarded in this community. I can not wait for checking his table at Expo.
But unfortunately he is on the opposite side of NY state and is about 5-6 hours away from me.

I also checked "Black Jungle" website and they have a lot of good info and goodies there. It seems they have a lot of frogs on sale and open the door for visitors which is really encouraging to me. Besides they are only about a couple of hours a way from me.
But I don't see them in "Vender Feedback" section. Are they known as a good breeder ?

Sorry everybody to write this long. But before I shut myself up, I also have one breeder I have found while googling. They are called "Herpetologic.net" and have a beautiful website and, of course, frogs.
Though they are in MD, it not that far away from me and I always enjoy visiting the Baltimore Aq. anyway.
I also can not find them in Vender section. Are they good ? Do you know if they take visitors who are serious about purchasing frogs from them ?

If any other breeders around this area, PLEASE let me know !!!!

TIA


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

I have been wondering this also. I really want to go to reptile expo, but I'd rather not waste time if there are only going to be two or three frog vendors.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

White Plains has a few regular dart breeders:

Aaron's Frog Farm
Black Jungle
Tim Heath (Heath's Frog Farm)

Some of the larger reptile dealers at the show also will have a selection of darts - such as Regal Reptiles.

Herptelogic.net is owned by Sean Stewart - and is a sponsor for the board.

Some vendors prefer not to establish a post in the Vendor Feedback section. Any board members who have had experiences with such vendors may share them with you via PM - but they shouldn't be posted within the thread.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

So, will I or will I not be dissapointed if I go?
Just want your opinion.
Thanks!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I guess it depends on what you are looking for. If you want to see darts only - then you may be a bit disappointed. 

But if you enjoy seeing all different kinds of herps, amphibians, and some inverts - then it is a good time. Seeing all of Black Jungle's setup is very nice in itself. If you haven't been before - then it is definitely something to check out.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

black jungle was out in vegas 5 years ago, it was probably steve from anything reptile or me. we were the only 2 back then, i think sean stewert may have been there a couple times.
there are at least 5 vendors who sell darts and 3 who specialize in darts. hamburg pa is the same or 1 more vendor who i met back at iad, i forget her name though(trade black jungle for michael shromm). i`m sure fla shows have more importers and a # of dart breeders down there. chic has 2 and ohio and indiana has 2-3 regulars. if you expect iad or frogdays or frogfest you`ll be dissappointed but black jungle has a wide selection of viv supplies and frogs i have a wide selection of frogs and feeder insects. there are custom tanks and a couple people selling ready made vivs in a couple sizes. you can also get some different stuff from tim heath and regal has farm raised pumilio, i have 4 types of captive born pumilio, black jungle has retics. you can get cheaper prices on lights and vitamins because of the competition in dry good vendors and there are always the ideas from seeing other peoples setups, seeing how people setup their displys and you can compare sizes and prices on 5 different vendors! i think its worth the $5 but i`m biased.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Reputable benders? :lol:


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

vendors, he corrected it. the v is next to the b on the keyboard.
ahh, didnt see the smiley...


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks all. I will make an effort to go. Thanks jmoose for asking the question.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Two suggestions,

Buy plants and hard goods from Black Jungle. As has been previously said, They really do bring a good selection.

Buy frogs from Aaron. Aaron is a great guy who will take lots of time to talk to you about setups and techniques. His frogs are healthy and beautiful. Also, Aaron usually has a selection of sub adults which make much better starters than babies.

I take the vendor feedback seriously, and would hesitate to purchase a frog from someone who isn’t signed up. 

You’ll definitely see some good stuff there, unfortunately you will also probably see a few people who are less knowledgeable (typical pet shop types). I’ve been twice in the last year, and both times I saw at least one vendor who had large animals in ridiculously small containers :? .


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello everyone,
Thanks for great tips.

Aaron,
Thanks for the info. I'd def. plan to stop by your table as my first destination at the Expo. It turned out that I can be there only in afternoon ... hope there are some stuff left by then. Even not much is left on your table, I really like to have a small chat with you (BTW I used to live in Syracuse which is sooooo close to you ... only if I knew about Dart Frog that time) 

rozdaboff,
Thanks for the info and heads up about Vender Section deal. I will refrain myself from asking feed back on non-listed venders. Their site provides nice info and they have a lot of frogs are available with detailed info for each frogs, I just wanted to pick up frogs from them in person since I go to MD area once a while ( and they seem the closest one to me ).

Khamul,
Come up here in the Westchester County !!! The county center is only 5 min. walk from the MetroNorth station.
I'd love to see as many board members as possible to talk about FROGS.
Since you are from NYC, do you by any chance know a Rep/Amphibian specialized pet store in NYU area ? I think it was on 8th or 9th street around Washington Sq. and carried many dart frogs. I was in the area a couple months ago and could not find it anymore. Been wondering where they moved.

Chris,
Thanks for your advise. I will pretty much follow your instructions. It's always good idea to meet them in person before purchasing. Especially the reputation Aaron and Black Jungle got in this community, I too think this is a win-win situation.
The reason I brought up Herpetologic.net was that their site and BelowWater.com were the sites I regularly visited before I found this board and since I am a frequent visitors to MD/DC area, I thought it was good idea to pay a visit and purchase directly from Herpetologic if they open to visitors.

Have a nice holiday !!!


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

You will see a ton of cresteds, ball pythons, and bearded dragons. Finding dart will be the hard part, literally. There are people EVERYWHERE and it will be hard to accurately find the frog breeders. Watch out for the full grown bearded dragons w/ 3 of them in a 10 gallon. And a 3 foot mata mata in a tank it cant turn around in. It is a great experience. I will be there for sure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

jmoose,

:shock: pdf's in Manhatten!!!!! I had no idea! I don't know of any in that area, or anywhere in Manhatten. Im from Queens


----------

